# Megatrends BIOS version 306



## joplass (Apr 23, 2020)

So I bought an Asus laptop with BIOS 306 but it seems there is no way to install another OS on this machine besides Windows 10.  I contacted Asus and that is the answer I got.  Is this where the world of computing is going?  

This baby is going back.  Just to let you guys know in case you are thinking Asus.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 23, 2020)

I cannot help you with this particular hardware, but what I lately try to do is first I see what software I want to install (FreeBSD, GNU, ...), then I try to find the best supported hardware that fits my requirements.
There's no guarantee it would work perfectly but at least you get a good hardware support and avoid common pitfalls like buying a good HW spec that's tailored for Windows only.


----------



## joplass (Apr 23, 2020)

I hear you.  Lesson learned.


----------



## neel (Apr 24, 2020)

You can't disable Secure Boot in the UEFI setup? You normally should be able to do that. My Asus motherboard on my old homebuilt Haswell PC (still at my dad's place) let me disable it.

Disclaimer: I work at Microsoft, but not on Windows or UEFI.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 24, 2020)

I've seen hardware where you have to do multiple things: disable secure boot (which only allows booting from a trusted hard-disk or something along those line), enable something called CSM, enable USB at  BIOS time (so you can boot from the USB stick or DVD/CD drive attached via USB), and disable "fast boot", which is something that actually prevents real booting and instead re-starts an already running windows copy.

In addition, I've seen a laptop (wasn't ASUS, an internal model built by my then-employer) where you can only boot from GPT formatted devices, not MBR ones. I have no idea how this plays with FreeBSD USB sticks, but we were able to get Linux to boot on such a machine.

Most likely, the person at Asus you talked to gave you incorrect information. It is difficult to imagine a machine that is so locked down that you can only (re-) install the OS that comes on the hard disk. It would run into all manner of logistics and legal problems.


----------



## neel (Apr 26, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> I've seen hardware where you have to do multiple things: disable secure boot (which only allows booting from a trusted hard-disk or something along those line), enable something called CSM, enable USB at  BIOS time (so you can boot from the USB stick or DVD/CD drive attached via USB), and disable "fast boot", which is something that actually prevents real booting and instead re-starts an already running windows copy.
> 
> In addition, I've seen a laptop (wasn't ASUS, an internal model built by my then-employer) where you can only boot from GPT formatted devices, not MBR ones. I have no idea how this plays with FreeBSD USB sticks, but we were able to get Linux to boot on such a machine.
> 
> Most likely, the person at Asus you talked to gave you incorrect information. It is difficult to imagine a machine that is so locked down that you can only (re-) install the OS that comes on the hard disk. It would run into all manner of logistics and legal problems.



Technically, many OEMs only officially support Windows, mainly because consumer-level PCs are built to be cheap. They make sure Windows works with Linux/BSD as an afterthought since most people only care if Windows works and don't even know you can even reinstall Windows, very less replace it.

However, OEMs usually let you disable Secure Boot, since say $0.005 per unit (not accurate) to let users disable it is cheaper than having CS reps dealing with support calls from angry Linux/BSD users or losing possible sales. And hiring CS reps for the increased volume of calls plus the respective real estate, computers, phone lines, benefits, etc. would be more expensive than just adding an BIOS option in the first place, not to mention that lost sales = angry shareholders.

In comparison, a laptop like the Lenovo ThinkPad *has* to make Linux/BSD a Tier 1 citizen since Linux/BSD is a core market of ThinkPads. Many people buy ThinkPads just to run Linux/BSD, and because of that Lenovo doesn't want to pull a Tumblr porn ban and see their sales evaporate.

Disclaimer: I work at Microsoft, but not on Windows or Surface, very less anything UEFI-related.


----------

